# brewing two aas together



## mnpower (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe the title is wrong but i see a lot of mixes and I love my test prop and i love my tren and I dont mind stabbing myself at all but I love a good 100mg prop to 75mg tren a mix. anyone got a good link to how to mix that up do you just add both the powders to the ba bb asuming you will have to up the percentages a bit?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 26, 2011)

mnpower said:


> Maybe the title is wrong but i see a lot of mixes and I love my test prop and i love my tren and I dont mind stabbing myself at all but I love a good 100mg prop to 75mg tren a mix. anyone got a good link to how to mix that up do you just add both the powders to the ba bb asuming you will have to up the percentages a bit?


 im pretty sure that wont hold with just ba and bb. E.O or guaiacol or maybe both since its a blend will have to be added to that. As far as a site, im not aware of one.


----------



## mnpower (Sep 26, 2011)

what would u say 50% E.O 50% oil?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 26, 2011)

honestly brother if i said yes i would just be guessing. i rather tell you im not sure than tell you the wrong shit. Im sure Brundel will see this and comment on it. Im intersted in knowing my self. Im going to be working on a tne/trem blend very very soon and the blen you mentioned sounds very tasty as well. might have to give that one a shot too


----------



## mnpower (Sep 26, 2011)

hmm tne that i would also love to know how to blend that


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am interested in this topic as well. I am plannin on brewing up the same 100/75 prop/tren blend fairly soon.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 26, 2011)

mnpower said:


> hmm tne that i would also love to know how to blend that


well youre only using test base so its not really a blend.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 26, 2011)

We love our tren lol


----------



## mnpower (Sep 26, 2011)

yes i understand its only test base but from what i understand its a bitch to get to hold and yea if you got a tasty recipe a brotha would be much obliged   and any cycle with tren is not really a cycle at all


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been searching for a very long time for this type of brewing and have not found anything so far...

OP....try it and report back to use after you pin your blend


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Im sure Professor Brundel will give us some insight on this topic...


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 26, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I've been searching for a very long time for this type of brewing and have not found anything so far...
> 
> OP....try it and report back to use after you pin your blend


Youre talking about the prop/tren blend right?


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 26, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Youre talking about the prop/tren blend right?


 
yessir...but any blend for that matter


----------



## KUVinny (Sep 27, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> yessir...but any blend for that matter



Recently made a TE 250/Npp 150 blend. It held well with a ba/bb of 2/18.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

no shit? thats cool. just got my test base so ill be blending tne/tren.


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

With something like prop or tren ace you could go 50/50mg with 2%BA and 20%BB.

Any higher and more solvents will have to be employed to keep it from crashing.

You could likely go 75/75 if you use EO as your oil.

You could likely go 100/100 if you go  EO  20%guiaicol 20% BB 2% BA.( I have not done this myself.)


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

I have never done this so Im gonna give you the recipe I would use as an attempt.
Im 99% certain this will work perfectly. I have no reason to think otherwise. The 1% is merely because I have not in fact done this myself.

20ml-50/50 TNE/TREN ace

7ml guaiacol
7ml Ethyl oleate
.4ml BA
4ml BB
1g TNE
1g Tren ace.


----------



## mnpower (Sep 27, 2011)

if you put that in a powder calculator do you just put the dosage at 400???
**Recently made a TE 250/Npp 150 blend. It held well with a ba/bb of 2/18.**

sorry im new to this brewing thing and trying to figure out exaclly where you get all yournumbers. I have read things on basskiller for how to make it but i am interested in knowing the calculations and how you get there


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> I have never done this so Im gonna give you the recipe I would use as an attempt.
> Im 99% certain this will work perfectly. I have no reason to think otherwise. The 1% is merely because I have not in fact done this myself.
> 
> 20ml-50/50 TNE/TREN ace
> ...


thats the one i was planning on using. i know you told me 100/75 mg will crash for sure, do you thing 75/75 might hold?


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

Where sir are you getting 400 from?


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> thats the one i was planning on using. i know you told me 100/75 mg will crash for sure, do you thing 75/75 might hold?



Bro.....I can only speculate on this as I have never gone above 100mg with TNE.
I think 50/50 TNE/Tren ace is a pretty tough shot...you must be a bulldog to want it higher.

75/75 Might hold yes.
You can always test it out and if it crashed heat it up add some more of the EO/solvent mix and refilter.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> Bro.....I can only speculate on this as I have never gone above 100mg with TNE.
> I think 50/50 TNE/Tren ace is a pretty tough shot...you must be a bulldog to want it higher.
> 
> 75/75 Might hold yes.
> You can always test it out and if it crashed heat it up add some more of the EO/solvent mix and refilter.


lol thx brother


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

Yah mix up a 10ml batch and see if it holds....I would not mix up 100ml or something until you see if it holds.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

yea thats what i was going to do. 10ml tester.


----------



## mnpower (Sep 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> Where sir are you getting 400 from?



please dont feel like im questioning you as I hear you are the guy to turn to on this stuff im just trying to figure out the game

but a guy posted Recently made a TE 250/Npp 150 blend. It held well with a ba/bb of 2/18.  I was thining if a person was looking at making that and wanted to use a powder calculator would just just put the dosage in the calculator as 400 (250+150)? Please ignore my ignorance


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

mnpower said:


> please dont feel like im questioning you as I hear you are the guy to turn to on this stuff im just trying to figure out the game
> 
> but a guy posted Recently made a TE 250/Npp 150 blend. It held well with a ba/bb of 2/18.  I was thining if a person was looking at making that and wanted to use a powder calculator would just just put the dosage in the calculator as 400 (250+150)? Please ignore my ignorance



Brother dont stress I just did not understand. 
Yah just put 400 in the dosage slot.


----------



## mnpower (Sep 27, 2011)

how do you decide on the ammount of ba and bb some people us 5 the above example uses 2 i think yours had 8?


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

It depends on the hormones and dosage.
A very commonly used % or ratio is 2% BA and 20% BB. This is common because it will hold a wide variety of hormones and dosages. It will not hold most unesterified hormones.
For the calculator:
2% = .02
20%=.20


----------



## mnpower (Sep 27, 2011)

is that why you raised it to 4 and 40 for the tne is that common for unesterfied?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> With something like prop or tren ace you could go 50/50mg with 2%BA and 20%BB.
> 
> Any higher and more solvents will have to be employed to keep it from crashing.
> 
> ...



So do you think this is worth trying???

50ml of TestP/TrenA...100/75

3.75g of Tren A
5g of Test P
1ml BA (2%)
10ml BB (20%)
10ml guiaicol (20%)
21.5ml EO


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> So do you think this is worth trying???
> 
> 50ml of TestP/TrenA...100/75
> 
> ...


That looks tasty


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

Im also wondering if i could get it to hold without using EO and subbing it out for plain GSO instead.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

Imo the least amount of chems the better. I'm thinking prop powder is in my near future lol


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

mnpower said:


> is that why you raised it to 4 and 40 for the tne is that common for unesterfied?



Its still 2 and 20 because the recipe is for 20ml.
BEcause it is TNE we use guiaicol and Ethyl oleate.


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> So do you think this is worth trying???
> 
> 50ml of TestP/TrenA...100/75
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Imo the least amount of chems the better. I'm thinking prop powder is in my near future lol



I agree the less the better.
This is why brewing overdosed gear is not always good.
You have to shoot large quantities of relatively toxic chems into yourself.
Even BB is a pesticide that kills by destroying the central nervous system.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm ALL over that


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> I agree the less the better.
> This is why brewing overdosed gear is not always good.
> You have to shoot large quantities of relatively toxic chems into yourself.
> Even BB is a pesticide that kills by destroying the central nervous system.


 so will that blend hold with no eo, just with gso?


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

The tne? No I dont think so.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

no no the prop/tren. will it hold with no eo, all gso.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 27, 2011)

TNE will hold with just gso...someone brewed tne with the following recipe @ 100mg/ml...

2%BA
15% guaiacol
50%EO
50%oil 

I asked if using 100% gso would work and raws said that it would...but don't know when adding another powder/aas...


----------



## brundel (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep in mind that its not just GSO.
Its 35% roughly GSO + EO + guiaicol


----------



## bader85 (Sep 27, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> TNE will hold with just gso...someone brewed tne with the following recipe @ 100mg/ml...
> 
> 2%BA
> 15% guaiacol
> ...



Bump that up to 20% guaiacol and I'm pretty sure you can do TNE 100mg/ml with pure GSO.  Adding in another powder however might not work unless it was EQ. Hehe


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

that tne recipe has been made and it holds with 15% guaiacol


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 27, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> no no the prop/tren. will it hold with no eo, all gso.



bump for an answer....


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 27, 2011)

bader85 said:


> Bump that up to 20% guaiacol and I'm pretty sure you can do TNE 100mg/ml with pure GSO. Adding in another powder however might not work unless it was EQ. Hehe


 

why make it more complicated than it is...raws himself said that 15% guaiacol is more than enough for TNE at 100mg/ml...even as low as 10% guaiacol will hold

I would think that the EO/guaiacol/gso combo might be required for the blends...



gymrat09091974 said:


> that tne recipe has been made and it holds with 15% guaiacol


 
That's what I'm sayin bro...the man himself said it will hold with that recipe that I just posted with nothing else added and all in gso...again it was only for the TNE brewed at 100mg/ml


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 27, 2011)

x fuckin sactly


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

maybe a dumb question but i have read everywhere the EO makes for much more water like injections...is it possible to use EO in place of GSO on every brew or would it be better to go 50 50?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 28, 2011)

If your not allergic to eo u can go with 100% eo but if it will hold in less go that route. Cheaper that way 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

im not lookin at making crazy shit jsut simple test e test prop some tren and for myself prop/tren or tne/tren  just want to make stuff the local rats already buy from me but id like to make more $$


----------



## maxwkw (Sep 28, 2011)

My TNE 100mg/ml held in 2%BA 20%guaiacol 50%EO 50%GSO

I couldn't get it to hold in any less guaiacol.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 28, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> My TNE 100mg/ml held in 2%BA 20%guaiacol 50%EO 50%GSO
> 
> I couldn't get it to hold in any less guaiacol.


 
Damn...thought raws stated with 10%-15% guaiacol it would hold...maybe if it was only 50mg-75mg

Guess it will have to be 20%....any pain injection from your tne?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 28, 2011)

mnpower said:


> maybe a dumb question but i have read everywhere the EO makes for much more water like injections...is it possible to use EO in place of GSO on every brew or would it be better to go 50 50?


Once again it comes down yo the fact that using less chems is better for the body. And ml for ml eo I way more expensive that gso


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 28, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Imo the least amount of chems the better. I'm thinking prop powder is in my near future lol



I agree...ive already got the prop powder. Now all i need to get is some Tren Ace powder and im g2g....Im just debating if i should just convert it from fina or just buy it from my source.


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I agree...ive already got the prop powder. Now all i need to get is some Tren Ace powder and im g2g....Im just debating if i should just convert it from fina or just buy it from my source.


 

i think if you sit down and do the price comparision and time comparision by the time you spend the money on an ammount of fina to say get 50grams worth the supplies to convert it and the time...it might just be worth grabbing the powder? or if the powerds to expensive and you dont need 50grams find someone to go in on it with


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 28, 2011)

mnpower said:


> i think if you sit down and do the price comparision and time comparision by the time you spend the money on an ammount of fina to say get 50grams worth the supplies to convert it and the time...it might just be worth grabbing the powder? or if the powerds to expensive and you dont need 50grams find someone to go in on it with


Yea gettin the powder is less expensive. I have some tren powder and prop powder coming


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

wish i had the money sitting around for tren powder


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 28, 2011)

mnpower said:


> i think if you sit down and do the price comparision and time comparision by the time you spend the money on an ammount of fina to say get 50grams worth the supplies to convert it and the time...it might just be worth grabbing the powder? or if the powerds to expensive and you dont need 50grams find someone to go in on it with



Ya...Ill have to see if my source will send me 20g of Tren. Last time i ordered from them i was able to get 20g of Dbol powder so i dont see why this would be any different.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 28, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Damn...thought raws stated with 10%-15% guaiacol it would hold...maybe if it was only 50mg-75mg
> 
> Guess it will have to be 20%....any pain injection from your tne?


he said you can go, and some ppl do go as high as 20%


----------



## maxwkw (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a little bit of pain, nothing too serious though.


It may be possible to get it to hold in a lower concentration of guaiacol. I just couldn't do it, but I'm new to brewing.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 30, 2011)

how about this recipe for blending two together say 10ml of prop/npp @ 100/100...

1g of test prop
1g of npp
2ml of guaiacol (20%)
.2ml of benzyl alcohol (2%)
5.8ml of oil (50% ethyl oleate – 50% gso)

would this work??


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 1, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> how about this recipe for blending two together say 10ml of prop/npp @ 100/100...
> 
> 1g of test prop
> 1g of npp
> ...


I dont know if that would hold at 100/100. Maybe with 100 % oe but thats just speculation on my part. Im sure brundel will be able to give a more educated answer. But i like the blend. That will go in my recipe book  I dont know about you but i dont have the $ to be wasting powder lol i want to make sure my recipes will hold, ya know


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 1, 2011)

^^ The guaiacol should make this hold is what I'm thinkin since it's the "super solvent"..

I hear ya bro..not lookin to waste anything since the shit is pricey...I'm still workin the shit out on paper and researchin before I brew anthing like this..but 1 gram of each is a good start to experiment with I think...

Hopefully some brew masters could chime in...


----------

